# DRO Finally



## Tomc938 (Mar 1, 2022)

My Chinese DRO arrived today!  Looking forward to trying it out.  but first I have to install it.  Unfortunately, my weekend ends this evening, so I'll have to be patient until next weekend.


----------



## combustable herbage (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey Tom they used to say a long weekend is just a phone call away or in modern times just a few characters in an email, no need to practice that "sick" voice.
A nice addition for your mill, as I have been learning on mine I see many  situations that it would be handy and I am hoping to install one by summer, so I'll be watching yours.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Tomc938 said:


> My Chinese DRO arrived today!  Looking forward to trying it out.  but first I have to install it.  Unfortunately, my weekend ends this evening, so I'll have to be patient until next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 21533



In the process of doing the same thing. I'll be following yours as I post the progress on mine. 

What scales did you get?


----------

